# Cahill Aide Quits, Now Supports Baker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Massachusetts gubernatorial race underwent a seismic shift Thursday, as a top adviser to independent candidate Timothy Cahill quit because he believes Cahill is too far behind and a continued effort would spoil an opportunity for Republican Charles Baker to unseat incumbent Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick.

*'CHOICE NOW BETWEEN PATRICK, BAKER'*

In an interview, veteran McCain strategist John Weaver told The Associated Press, "The choice for Massachusetts voters is now between the incumbent governor and Charlie Baker, and as much as I like Tim Cahill, I can't be party to helping elect the most liberal candidate in the race."

*NEGATIVE CAMPAIGNING*

In a statement issued late Thursday, Cahill said he was disappointed with the way things worked out with Weaver, suggesting that he left the campaign because Cahill refused his advice to go negative.

"The bottom line is he has implored me for months to use the same type of negative attacks against Charlie Baker that the Republicans have used against me. Most recently he has suggested an aggressive stance against the incumbent. I refuse to engage in that type of campaigning," Cahill said.

"If John Weaver is not comfortable with that then it's appropriate for us to part ways," he added.

Full Story:
Tim Cahill Aide Quits, Now Supports Charlie Baker - wbztv.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Cahill should follow suit. He has zero chance of winning.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets see if he stays in to prove he was a spoiler to help Patrick win. If that is the case, then I wouldn't be surprised to see him get a Fed job as a thank-you from Obama for getting his buddy Deval reelected.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

Just earlier on the Howie Carr radio show - Carr tortured and begged Cahill to quit the race. On one side of the argument at least Cahill had the balls to come on the show knowing what was to come, or was it delusional. ( see following example ) prior spoiler candidate Christy Mihos...worked really well for Christy and soon is going to work really well for Cahill - drop out " Christy Cahill " - Cahill drops, we get Baker ( ehhh ) Cahill stays, we get Patrick ( ehhh ) not the greatest choices however is it better to keep the evil you know ? Tough call . . .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm moving................. Cow Hampshire must need some buff Mallcops.........


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

I concur w/ you Wolfman. He, Patrick, has been no friend to L. E. and has failed in all associated matters. My post was to reflect the tough choice that public employees are wrestling with. As exampled by the diverse posts on this topic ; pro Baker - Cahill - Patrick and the numerative reasons as to or not to vote for such. Weeding through the accuracte and inaccurate candidate information etc... My largest expressed frustration is why we can not have a better quality of candidate pool in this state for major offices !? For many this makes for a tough call . . .


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Please Tim get out!!! Go play with Lassie!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

He was on with Michele McPhee this evening still saying he's not going to drop out, he's not in this to get Deval reelected, the people need a choice, blah, blah, blah.... If he's not in it to get Deval reelected, then why does he insist on continuing the wasting of money on a failing campaign? He's full of shit. He pulled a friggin Democratic ballot in the primary and wrote himself in for Governor.

Baker is letting you know that things aren't going to be fun if he gets elected. Deval is still feeding out horseshit. Yea, we've had to eat it for the last 4 years, we know what it tastes like. More welfare checks and public housing for people like Cunt Zeituni who haven't done a fucking thing but feed off the system like a leech, more debt, more bullshit. You need to have a psych eval if you have given the slightest consideration to Deval Patrick.. If you're that person and want a psych eval for cheap, there is always a bullet. Sometimes you have to make some sacrifices to get yourself out of a rut, something that some people can't grasp these days when they got that credit card in their wallet. Deval has had a field day for the last 4 years and it needs to end on Nov. 2nd. I hope you make damn well sure that it happens.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BOK - that was hard to listen to man. He was made the bitch, bigtime.
As much as I think he's a douche for not withdrawing, I was uncomfortable hearing all those calls from the street.
How could anyone with a shred of dignity stand for that. Good God.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Its obvious sometype of deal was made, this a-hole is in this to the end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Great, we are left with a no win situation Deval that hates cop, Baker who is going to screw with our pensions or Cahill who is cop friendly but does't have a chance in hell of winning. For what it's worth I have know Cahill from when he was a city councilor in Quincy he always seemed to be a stand up guy, I don,t believe that he ran as a spoiler he really thought that he could win this.


----------

